# Plants ID..



## battu_co (Oct 25, 2008)

I'm new in this hobby. These probably are common plants and i hope someone ID these plants i got from a local LSF

Thanks


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

Pictures are a little blurry, but here are my guesses:
#1----_Lilaeopsis_ species
#2----_Hemianthus micranthemoides_ (but leaves look a little bit large for that species)
#3----_Cryptocoryne crispatula_, var. _balansae_
#4----A narrow leaved _Anubias_ species
#5----_Echnodorus_ species. The roundish leaves look like emersed growth. The one narrower leaf 
looks like submersed growth. There are so many new hybrids being produced, that I am not 
going to try to guess which one it is.


----------



## miremonster (Mar 26, 2006)

Your camera has focused on the background.
The Echinodorus is probably E. parviflorus 'Tropica'.


----------



## battu_co (Oct 25, 2008)

Thanks. Yeah, i was using my phone camera so pardon the blur.


----------



## Revernance (Aug 20, 2007)

I agree that the last one is E. parviflorus 'Tropica'. I used to have it


----------

